# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  quà cưới từ miền Nam Xa xôi

## writewin

he he tình hình là thứ 7 vừa rồi là đám cưới của em, hôm qua quà cưới của em từ miền Nam đã ra đến nhà hehe, up lên khoe với anh em

----------


## CKD

quà này nhìn quen quá  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Của tui chứ của ai ... hehehe

----chú WW nhớ tiện lại cái nắp nhé , cái nắp gửi theo chỉ làm mẫu thôi chứ nó không chuẩn , lí do là khi tiện lại ren không biết căn cứ vào đâu là chuẩn nên tiện xong lắp vào runout 0.1mm hahaha , với lại ở phần đáy của đầu cắt có ren , nên có thể tiện những đầu gá dao bằng ốc sau đó lắp vào bằng đuôi ren thì cũng rất ok , bộ đó có 4 bạc đạn bên trong, ở đuôi có 2 cái 7002C đó, dư sức chạy 10000rpm và cắt sắt dao phi 10 là vô tư.

----------

writewin

----------


## occutit

Anh Nam nói chuyện không rõ ràng nhé  :Smile: )

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

hahahah tui có nói tới cái động cơ đâu , quà phân chia 2 phần , động cơ của Cu Bé Tí, còn cái đầu cắt là của tui.   Cha Cu bé tí đút lót thì có mai mốt nhớ làm máy cho hắn ngon ngon 1 tí.... hắn nhờ WW vì cha đó làm rẻ rề, vào tay tui thì phải biết hahaha.


         Dù gì cũng xin lỗi Cu...hehehe còn nợ chú 200K đó.

----------


## writewin

vì ren anh biết em làm rẻ rề, he he, em ham vui đang học hỏi , chứ h em đang mài dao cho bén nè, dao chưa bén ai dám chém, chưa đủ trình chém bậy chém bạ mất uy tín sau này bà con tẩy chạy thì chết, đủ trình như anh nam, chém 1 phát chết tươi nhưng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo cũng ráng đưa đầu ra cho và mời anh chém, hé hé

----------


## writewin

sau mấy ngày quà cưới cũng lên giàn he he




tổng trọng lượng em nó, mẹ ơi nặng quá, đây là chưa hàn thêm gân cường lực hix hix

----------


## Nam CNC

test nó chạy ổn chưa ? có bị rung ở tốc độ cao không ? cái nắp đã tiện ren chưa, chứ cái nắp ông thợ tiện không xài được vì runout >0.05mm. Nếu đã test hết các lỗi đó thì yêu cầu hàn thêm 2 miếng eke ngay đầu cắt giùm cái, nhìn là thấy yếu, còn sợ cong vênh thì bắt ốc cho nó lành.

----------


## occutit

Nằm tầm 20 kg là có rồi  :Smile: )

----------

